# Dion and Pete at SmokeSignals



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

I tried uploading a bunch of pictures but my 2nd camera took very high resolution pictures and resizing is a pain so most will be on my site www.smokesignals.biz under past event photos by next week.

I did put a few in a gallery under my profile here though as well.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

once again it seamed like an amazing time. I really wish I were there.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Resizing is a snap if you use outlook.

*Right click *on the pic, 
and click "send to", 
then "mail recipiant".

It gives you size options.

I like to click "show more options" 
Then click "large".

Mail them to yourself and they are resized eace:


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

who is who? I know what Pete looks like, but what about the rest?


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Left to right;
Me, Pete ,Ray (my business partner), Dion


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks great, good times


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

It was a great time! Like Harvey said in the other thread, both Pete and Dion had some amazing stories about their start and experiences in the business. Both of them were very friendly and very approachable.

Rick from CAO and Greg Mottola from Cigar Aficiando <sp?> were also on hand and it was nice to share a smoke with both of them.

Scott, thank you again for opening your lounge...it was a great time and hopefully I'll have a locker there someday so I get in on one of those Pace's dinners!


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

I wish I could have made it out there!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

A great time was had by all


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice picture and hopefully I get down to see you all once Army football season is over....... :wave:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

great times !!!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I want to move to a place that has all these great events!!!Looks like a great time!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a good time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing pics Scott, really wish I were there


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

good times i tell ya!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great pic, I like the way you framed it out, that will loook great hanging up in the shop!


----------

